# Multitouch



## droidStep (2. Feb 2012)

hallo, ich programmiere gerade ein jump n run spiel für android aber dafür brauch ich multitouch. jedoch hab ich keine tutorials gefunden die mir wirklich weitergeholfen hätten. kann ich das mit onTouch machen? und wie mach ich das?

danke


----------



## droidStep (3. Feb 2012)

habs selbst herausgefunden


----------



## DerFeivel (3. Feb 2012)

droidStep hat gesagt.:


> habs selbst herausgefunden



Anderen hilfts vielleicht später, wenn du deine Lösung hier auch noch niederschreibst


----------



## Massta (18. Nov 2012)

DerFeivel hat gesagt.:


> Anderen hilfts vielleicht später, wenn du deine Lösung hier auch noch niederschreibst



Haste Recht..


----------



## derSoerrn (25. Nov 2012)

> Anderen hilfts vielleicht später, wenn du deine Lösung hier auch noch niederschreibst ;-)



Hatte er wohl kein Bock zu


----------

